# This is the State of South Africa at Present....Cascading Lawlessness....



## nononono (May 17, 2018)

*South Africa is earning it's moniker as one of the biggest Shitholes as it*
*descends into further Lawlessness .......Watch as bands of thugs blow up armored Vans carrying cash...this is becoming the norm in the Johannesburg outskirts.*
*And surviving on a Farm is even worse as the EFF encourages the so-called *
*natives to Kill and take the land from Whites....*

*



*


----------



## nononono (May 17, 2018)

*This happened within the last 24 hours or so.......*


----------

